# Kent Narrows - Miss Victoria Info



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

Sorry about ignoring the requets fro more info. I've been away a few days. 

The boat leaves at 7am when I went we left early with a full squad on board. Now, I do not have a phone number but the boat docks on the right hand side of Route 50 as you over there from Baltimore. There were 3-4 headboats running out of there that day and they dock right next to the Jetty restaurant. Everybody in that town knows where the boats are, get there around 6:30 pick a boat and head out to load them up. It's all you want.

Stan


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks Stan. Here's the info I posted on the other thread about the other headboats:

Hey Fish, both Capt Meredith on the Island Queen (410-827-7737) and Capt Price on the Capt Price II (410-310-4558..his cell #) leave at 7:00 AM and return around 3:00 PM. Neither are scheduling any night trips at this time. Both charge $45.00. This info is current as I spoke with both captains earlier this morning.

Anyone up for a weekday trip? I'm game anytime.


----------

